# How many Taliban/Al-Qeida did the CF kill in Afghanistan?



## CBH99 (11 Mar 2005)

I am curious...

1.  How many Taliban/Al-Qeida fighters did the CF kill while deployed to Afghanistan in 2002, on Operation Apollo?


I know the CF snipers were praised for their performance, and were awarded Broze Stars.

I know the JTF-2 is highly regarded for their performance also.

I know the battlegroup that deployed is highly regarded also - however - I am curious as to what operations they carried out, and how many KIA they were responsible for?  I have read several media articles (Most of them were depressingly inaccurate) about the operations and actions carried out by the 2 PPCLI battlegroup that deployed.

One media article, by Peter Worthington, printed last month in the Toronto Star, claimed that 2 PPCLI troops were confined to base, and were there as a tolkien gesture.  We all know that is a heap of steaming shit, we we've all seen video and pictures of 2 PPCLI soldiers being deployed amongst mountain tops, and on patrol in mountainous regions.  

Another article I read in the Calgary Sun just last week (I can't remember the author of it, sorry) - claimed that 2 PPCLI soldiers deployed several times, but never actually engaged the enemy.

So I am curious - to anyone out there who has any real knowledge about it - what all did the 2 PPCLI battlegroup do while in theater?  Did they actually engage the enemy?  Were there any enemy KIA as a result of 2 PPCLI battlegroup actions?  Any information would be very helpful.


----------



## dw_1984 (11 Mar 2005)

It was the 3rd Bn, not the 2nd that was on OP Apollo.


----------



## McG (11 Mar 2005)

It was a 3 PPCLI BG that deployed, and you can read about it in many threads on this site.

Looking for a body count is juvenile and frivolous.  Don't ask again.


----------

